# Multifunction Canon or HP?



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am at an impass on which is the better option. I am looking at the Canon MP600 and a few different HP All-in-ones. A lot of reviews don't hold HP in high regard, but Canon seems to be their best pick. Only thing that worries me is that the Canon ink carts' are very high priced. Also, the Canon uses ink wells, while the HP's I'm looking at replace the whole cartridge which includes the print head. Once the Canon print head is gone, then you might as well replace the printer given the cost. 

Even if I refill the Canon ink wells, a lot of them are using the chips on them which seem to give a lot of folks a bunch of trouble. 

Hoping for some input please.
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

pt121984 said:


> I am at an impass on which is the better option. I am looking at the Canon MP600 and a few different HP All-in-ones. A lot of reviews don't hold HP in high regard, but Canon seems to be their best pick.


Yes, the reviews say that MP600 will outperform anything in HP's stable regarding that class of machine.



> Only thing that worries me is that the Canon ink carts' are very high priced.


If you are comparing a normal capacity cartridge (Canon) to a low capacity cart (HP) you could possibly arrive at this conclusion.
The mfr's are now offering low-capacity carts to try to quell the anger in the streets at the high price of inkjet carts.
Cost per page or cost per photo would be the only way to compare.
When printing text, the Canon uses a dedicated pigment-based black tank (PGI5BK) that produces very sharp characters and leaves the color tanks alone.
Some printers draw from the color tanks when printing text or use a dye-based black which isn't as desirable for text.

The best prices that I have found on genuine Canon carts is Costco, Databazaar and some have found trusted sellers on eBay.




> Also, the Canon uses ink wells, while the HP's I'm looking at replace the whole cartridge which includes the print head.


The printhead-on-cart is useful for someone doing very light printing. 
Replacement carts can be expensive because you pay for a new printhead each time.
On the other hand, when lack of use allows the head to clog, simply buy a new cart.
Canon is also starting to use this design on some entry-level machines.




> Once the Canon print head is gone, then you might as well replace the printer given the cost.


Not true at all !
The MP600 is $150-ish and a replacement printhead is $50.
http://www.inkcessories.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=2545
The thing to understand about the traditional Canon design is that the printhead is *user-serviceable*.
You can remove a Canon printhead in less that 10 seconds.
An Epson, for example requires partial machine disassembly to reach the printhead.
For this reason, the Canon design is the best of both worlds. 



> Even if I refill the Canon ink wells, a lot of them are using the chips on them which seem to give a lot of folks a bunch of trouble.


All of them are using chips now. Canon cartridges are well-liked in the refill community and tend to get a lot of "attention" regarding those chips.
One vendor that has a very good rep for non-OEM ink and *reset* cartridges for the new Canons is :
http://www.atlanticinkjet.com/inkjet-products-canon-PIXMA-MP600.asp
Refills, carts, kits...how ever deep you want to get into it. 

In summary... 
I just recommended MP600 to a family member the other day.
I would recommend the HP only for light printing duties.

It is recommended to use OEM ink during the warranty period and then (*if desired*) switch to a *quality* non-OEM ink after that.


----------



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for the reply.

Patrick


----------

